# adding stock



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Since my betta died a few month ago i've never added anything else back to my tanks other than some ottos. What would be the best thing to add with 5 harlequins and 10 CP Danios. The tank is only 15g and fairly well planted. Really i just want something that isn't red in colour as everything else in the tank kinda is. 

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

why don't you add like 6 cory's to add some movement to the bottom. or a single Dwarf Cichlid like a Male German blue ram or Bolivian Ram or Gold ram. lol.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I was thinking of rams but I really wanted two and I don't have room for that.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

XbrandonX is selling south american dwarf cichlids,

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en-us&um=1&sa=1&q=Laetacara+Dorsigera&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=

that's how they look,

http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/702.htm

and that's info if you're inerested in doing some research.

you should go check it out =)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no 2 rams def would not fit in there. Since 5 harlequin and 10 danios and ottos and 1 ram is already a little full.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You are already pretty much getting close to a limit with the stock you have in the tank right now. 6 corries would be overstock. A pair maybe... but not 6, even then make sure it is of the smaller varities of cory. Rams would be too agressive with any other fish in the tank, especially when they are breeding. As well, the SA Cichlids mentioned are not suited to a 15gal tank either. They need swimming room, and a 15gal doesn't offer that. I would also stay away from Apistos. 15gal tanks are really only good for the smaller types of fish. If you are looking at colour you may want to think about neons.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> If you are looking at colour you may want to think about neons.


I was thinking of the same thing, but failed to mention it.  lol. 
perhaps Danios too, of anysort expect for the giant danios


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Coming from a catfish lover......if you do decide to have corys, please dont just put a pair of them in there. They really do need to be in bigger groups.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

ah well fair enough. i do plan on upgrading to a bigger tank sooner than later if possible, so i might just hold out until then. I'm looking for about a 40g but one that is wider than tall since i'm sitting. just waiting for one to show up for sale at some point 

Thanks all for the suggestions


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan.

For the tanks, just keep an eye out on the buy/sales on this forum, kijiji and pricenetwork.ca, and you should find a nice deal on a 40 gal easily.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks hitch, mostly trying to find something about 36" wide, not sure if this makes it a breeder tank or whatever but yea.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

You mean 36" long. And yes that would make a 40 breeder.


----------

